# Another great man has left us.



## syscom3 (Nov 21, 2005)

LONDON (Reuters) - The last known surviving allied veteran of the Christmas Truce that saw German and British soldiers shake hands between the trenches in World War One died Monday at 109, his parish priest said. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20051121/od_nm/britain_veteran_dc


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Nov 21, 2005)

My wife just sent me that article. Rest well, Alfred.


----------



## trackend (Nov 21, 2005)

Alf was one of the guys in that link I posted in the This guys cool thread


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 21, 2005)

I couldn't imagine something like that Christmas Truce happening in the middle of a war today. What a surreal thing that must have been.

Rest in peace.


----------



## dhasdell (Nov 22, 2005)

Daily Telegraph obituary:
http://portal.telegraph.co.uk/news/...vet22.xml&sSheet=/news/2005/11/22/ixhome.html


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 22, 2005)

Lest We Forget


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 22, 2005)

What a remarkable man!


----------



## dhasdell (Nov 22, 2005)

Just seen a TV item about a new film "Merry Christmas" about the 1914 truce, to be released in UK on Dec 16.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 23, 2005)

Never shall be forgotten!


----------

